# Best Anagram For GOLF?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This morning, I discovered a new game. You pay a greens fee and drive a cart around a golf course. You use golf clubs and you hit golf balls, but I don't know what this game is called because you hit the ball a lot more frequently and not in the hole so often. You play in the beach more frequently and it seems a bathing suit would be handy. It's not as much fun as golf and in fact, it's much more frustrating.

It got laughable enough that we started thinking about what the letters G O L F might stand for... The best we came up with was Good Old Lazy Fun. One of the guys much have been hungry... He suggested Grits Or Lamb Fat... Someone said Golf Often Lacks Frustration, but we felt that wasn't true enough. Nobody would believe it.

We couldn't come up with a variation to describe the game we played this morning... there were children around...

What's the best anagram you can think of?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> This morning, I discovered a new game. You pay a greens fee and drive a cart around a golf course. You use golf clubs and you hit golf balls, but I don't know what this game is called because you hit the ball a lot more frequently and not in the hole so often. You play in the beach more frequently and it seems a bathing suit would be handy. It's not as much fun as golf and in fact, it's much more frustrating.
> 
> It got laughable enough that we started thinking about what the letters G O L F might stand for... The best we came up with was Good Old Lazy Fun. One of the guys much have been hungry... He suggested Grits Or Lamb Fat... Someone said Golf Often Lacks Frustration, but we felt that wasn't true enough. Nobody would believe it.
> 
> ...


this may not be the best, but I was told Gentlemen only Ladies forbiden, but the way I play its called FLOG Friends Laughing on Ground


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Not bad Dennis and Bob heres mine God Often Laughs Furiously


----------

